# Sauerkraut Mk1



## Aaron1.0 (23/3/14)

This is my Missus first attempt at Sauerkraut. We'll see how it goes, might be spoiled due to a lack of hygiene I suspect, but it is cool to hear it hissing and farting away in the kitchen. It needs a bowl under it because the bubbles that are stuck between the cabbage are displacing the fluid.


----------



## TimT (23/3/14)

Heh - with sauerkraut you encourage the lack of hygiene*. It should be cool so long as the cabbage is all under the water.

We had a new sauerkraut started last night, full to the brim with water. In the morning I stumbled out of bed into the kitchen and discovered it had kinda sorta done the same thing - water all over the bench.

_*Disclaimer: I am, it seems, fast getting the reputation around here of the weirdo who says and does things no-one else would really recommend. _


----------



## Aaron1.0 (23/3/14)

Thanks TimT she'll be very glad to hear that about the hygiene, suits her way of doing things (jumping in and learning through doing vs. researching everything first - my preferred way).


----------



## philmud (29/3/14)

+1 for hygiene not being a big deal in the same way as it is for brewing. Well, sanitisation, it's always nice to be hygienic. The cabbage (or other vegetables) has enough lactobacillus to ensure they'll establish a dominant colony.
I'm very deep into a kraut rabbit hole at the moment, welcome and enjoy!


----------



## GalBrew (6/5/14)

I had a go at some kraut myself on the weekend. Some red and white kraut, the red is spiced with caraway seeds. See how we go.......mine is also leaking all over the place, the jars are now sitting in a tray to try and contain the fluid (especially the red).


----------



## GalBrew (23/5/14)

Well after 3 weeks of fermenting at room temp, my kraut is good to go. Very tangy, nice and clean like a lacto-sour beer. Very tasty with some brats and sweet German mustard. Well worth the effort.


----------



## Lincoln2 (24/5/14)

TimT said:


> Heh - with sauerkraut you encourage the lack of hygiene*. It should be cool so long as the cabbage is all under the water.
> 
> We had a new sauerkraut started last night, full to the brim with water. In the morning I stumbled out of bed into the kitchen and discovered it had kinda sorta done the same thing - water all over the bench.
> 
> _*Disclaimer: I am, it seems, fast getting the reputation around here of the weirdo who says and does things no-one else would really recommend. _


Not sure how long that disclaimer has been up but I've read a lot of your posts and you are a complete wierdo with all your fancy ingredients and what not. It's like a whole other language. But don't stop what you're doing, there is the odd diamond in amongst the rough.


----------



## seehuusen (24/5/14)

Hey mate. Care to share a link to the method or putting what you did on here, sourkrout is one of those things I've always wanted to do, but never did...


----------



## Not For Horses (24/5/14)

I've been krauting anything that will sit still lately. Did a few batches of cabbage that were quite tasty. Did some kimchi with the same bacteria. Exceedingly tasty. Then I tried some jalapeno kraut. That was so hot it made my anus cry. Did some radish kraut too. That smells a bit like farts. Think I'll try some beetroot next.


----------



## philmud (25/5/14)

Horses, I do a beetroot one which is pretty great, the brine is all syrupy and totally delicious. I add garlic to it, which is nice, but very strong. Some recipes advocate grating the beetroot, but I prefer thin slices. Also, I throw some beetroot skin into the mix if I don't have any brine to add to help it along.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/5/14)

I was thinking of using my fermented tabasco sauce as a start for some kraut. I little bit of chilli should go nicely in it


----------



## DeGarre (25/5/14)

+1 for inspiration, Aaron. I now have 2 jars coming along with some carrot and onion in the mix. Just salt, don't like the caraway. Took me 10 minutes to prepare, looking forward to a nice beer snack.

edit: about the hygiene, I was fixing up some roof flashing seams with sika gutter sealant and got it all over my hands...should be all right, I hope.


----------



## Aaron1.0 (26/5/14)

Update: Of course, TimT was right, that first batch was fine and cleanliness was no issue. Since then we have made several batches - this is really good food and so easy.


----------



## seehuusen (26/5/14)

bump: any directions for this amazing Kraut guys?


----------



## Not For Horses (26/5/14)

It's really easy to make kraut. Easier than beer. This is how I did it:

Take a cabbage. Or 2. Or 6. You'll progress to 6 when you realise how tasty it is.
Slice thinly, say 1/2 to 1 cm slices.
Sprinkle the sliced cabbage with salt, about 1, maybe 2 tablespoons per cabbage should do.
Massage the salt into the cabbage then find a bowl or a bucket or something and chuck it in.
Put a plate or something on top and weigh it down with a water bottle or something else kinda heavy.
Cover the whole shooting match with a tea towel and let it sit for at least a week but maybe more depending on the level of funk you like.
I like to take mine all the way to the level of Parliament. Strongly suggest you google that band whilst fermenting your kraut. 
The salt will draw the moisture out of the cabbage as well as helping to prevent unwanted mould growth.
After a few hours or overnight there should be enough liquid to cover the cabbage completely.
The natural lactobacillus on the cabbage will start to work pretty quickly.
It likes a nice warm room during fermentation then once it's done, into jars and into the fridge.


----------



## seehuusen (26/5/14)

awesome! That sounds easy as, thanks!! Will get the missus to buy a couple of heads when she's at the shops 
Is the technique the same for the other types of krauting?


----------



## Not For Horses (26/5/14)

I believe so but it would depend on the type and amount of lactobacillus present on the vegetable in question.
I've also used bacteria from a previous batch to start other batches but if you do that then The Baron (TimT's wife) will beat you with a phonebook...


----------



## Midnight Brew (26/5/14)

Not For Horses said:


> It's really easy to make kraut. Easier than beer. This is how I did it:
> 
> Take a cabbage. Or 2. Or 6. You'll progress to 6 when you realise how tasty it is.


Or 8... I kind of got carried away. But for a grand total of $23.85 I got 8 cabbages or 25 assorted size jars of kraut. The 20L bucket was about 4/5ths full.

....note to self: get large jars the same size with a good opening.


----------



## MartinOC (26/5/14)

Not For Horses said:


> The Baron (TimT's wife) will beat you with a phonebook...


Hmm... 'sounds like "Kinky Kim-Chi"


----------



## philmud (26/5/14)

The theory behind avoiding starters is that because you introduce the dominant culture right away, you don't allow a more diverse, possibly nuanced ferment. I'm not opposed to using some brine, but it is awesome how unnecessary it is. Also, according to Sandor Katz, almost all veggies have enough bacteria to ferment. He DOES suggest using a starter if you decide not to use salt (or use very little salt).


----------



## Not For Horses (26/5/14)

I guess you could compare it to pitching a new brew onto a whole yeast cake. You don't get all the extra tasty bits from the growth phase.


----------



## DeGarre (27/5/14)

A question: I had some salted cabbage left over because I ran out of jars. I ate the leftovers and it was very salty. I might've used more than often quoted 3 tbsp per big cabbage. Does the salt taste get mellower as fermenting starts and continues?

Thanks


----------



## GalBrew (27/5/14)

DeGarre said:


> A question: I had some salted cabbage left over because I ran out of jars. I ate the leftovers and it was very salty. I might've used more than often quoted 3 tbsp per big cabbage. Does the salt taste get mellower as fermenting starts and continues?
> 
> Thanks


Yes it does.


----------



## DeGarre (3/6/14)

I may need some guidance here...so I had my jars at room temp around a week, now they have been in the fridge for a few days. I never got any mold, salty taste has decreased but I can't taste much funk ---just taste like raw cabbage in weak salt water. Which is nice but not what I wanted. I topped up the jars a bit to cover the cabbage but this is starting to look like what I had with my sourdough started from scratch --- nothing much doing.


----------



## GalBrew (3/6/14)

DeGarre said:


> I may need some guidance here...so I had my jars at room temp around a week, now they have been in the fridge for a few days. I never got any mold, salty taste has decreased but I can't taste much funk ---just taste like raw cabbage in weak salt water. Which is nice but not what I wanted. I topped up the jars a bit to cover the cabbage but this is starting to look like what I had with my sourdough started from scratch --- nothing much doing.


Take them back out of the fridge. I had mine at room temp for 3 weeks to get my desired sourness. I didn't get much funk though, just a clean sourness.


----------



## TimT (3/6/14)

_almost all veggies have enough bacteria to ferment._

The advice I've been getting about doing a lacto-ferment with malted grain - ie, sauergut - is pretty much leave the grain in water at the right temp and the ferment will happen. Now, thing is: during the kilning all of the bacteria that will have naturally been living on the grain will have been killed. And I wouldn't be surprised if after the kilning some malt makers take reasonable steps to keep the grain clean. So I conclude - often the bacteria that does the magic will introduce itself after it comes out of the bag! I guess many lacto-ferments happen in the same way: a bacteria just comes along, finds an environment it likes, and hey presto! Kraut!


----------



## TimT (3/6/14)

DeGarre said:


> A question: I had some salted cabbage left over because I ran out of jars. I ate the leftovers and it was very salty. I might've used more than often quoted 3 tbsp per big cabbage. Does the salt taste get mellower as fermenting starts and continues?
> 
> Thanks





GalBrew said:


> Yes it does.


Interesting this. In general the salt seems to be a safety mechanism - you add it to inhibit the growth of some organisms you don't want. But it also changes the flavour in weird ways. 

When you add salt to cheese curds that you're going to press and age you add more salt if you want the cheese to taste less salty; you add less salt if you want the cheese to taste more salty. It's because cheese develops its own distinctive salts and the addition of baking salt inhibits these. I'm guessing something analogous happens in the ageing of krauts.


----------



## philmud (3/6/14)

TimT said:


> _almost all veggies have enough bacteria to ferment._
> 
> The advice I've been getting about doing a lacto-ferment with malted grain - ie, sauergut - is pretty much leave the grain in water at the right temp and the ferment will happen. Now, thing is: during the kilning all of the bacteria that will have naturally been living on the grain will have been killed. And I wouldn't be surprised if after the kilning some malt makers take reasonable steps to keep the grain clean. So I conclude - often the bacteria that does the magic will introduce itself after it comes out of the bag! I guess many lacto-ferments happen in the same way: a bacteria just comes along, finds an environment it likes, and hey presto! Kraut!


I think a key difference here is that vegetables don't generally undergo a kilning process. Of course some may have been washed in such a way to reduce the numbers of bacteria, but all of what I've read (ok, so that's pretty much just Katz, but the dude knows cabbage) says that lactobacillus are naturally present on the surface of most vegetables. I suppose at some point they established themselves there because the environment was right, but it seems to me that this was before we intervened.


----------



## seehuusen (3/6/14)

I got a big yoghurt bucket (cleaned properly) and filled it with cabbage and a table spoon and a half of salt.
It has been covered with the lid sealed for 4 days and it has definitely expanded/bee. fermenting.

I followed not for horses recommendation, which I thought didn't include adding water at all??
There is some liquid in the bottom, but its definitely not covering the cabbage...
Any suggestions?


----------



## GalBrew (3/6/14)

You need to 'massage' the salt into the cabbage in order to draw water out of the cabbage and form the brine. I also used 4 tablespoons of salt per cabbage and still had to weigh down the cabbage to keep it under the brine. It the cabbage is exposed to air it won't work and may get infected.


----------



## philmud (3/6/14)

You also want to bruise up the cabbage to rupture cell walls and let more water (will become brine) out. You could still do this now and it would also allow you to massage the salt in. If the cabbage is above the brine surface for a day or two it won't matter, but if it's not submerged by then, add a small amount of boiled/cooled water (add salt to this if you want to)


----------



## seehuusen (4/6/14)

no worries, thanks for the tips, I'll go and try that when I finish work


----------



## TimT (4/6/14)

Yeah you usually get told you have to pummel the cabbage about a bit until you can cover it in its own water but usually we get to the 'can't be arsed' stage and just cover it with water. (Tank water - chlorine in the brine is a no-no).


----------



## Aaron1.0 (14/6/14)

Krausen ring!


----------



## DeGarre (15/6/14)

OK, I took the sauerkraut out of the fridge and it went back into fridge only 2 days ago. All it needed was some room temperature. Tangy and sharp, still crunchy as I left it a bit coarser. I am trying to lose some weight so usually when I would have potatoes or pasta or bread, now I have sauerkraut instead. I even had it as a breakfast in a bowl by itself. Mrs not too happy though about the smells wafting around the house...


----------



## Airgead (16/6/14)

Roasted a pork belly and some kipfler potatoes last night. Served it with some home made kraut warmed through with come chunks of apple in it. :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## DeGarre (8/7/14)

I bought a jar of German Kuhne sauerkraut to compare my own one to it and ignoring the fact that I left my cabbage in bigger pieces and thus mine is crunchier, there's not much difference, mine is tad fresher perhaps.

I eat it everyday and sometimes even by itself as a late night snack. And I drink the brine afterwards. Delicious!


----------



## DeGarre (25/9/14)

The big jar is almost empty, time to make a new batch. Today made also fermented carrots, 2% salt brine, one bay leaf, one garlic, half an onion.
Yesterday started to ferment chili hot sauce (sriracha), nicked from this

http://youtu.be/vgK3EpXROks

Good fun this fermenting malarkey.


----------



## panzerd18 (25/9/14)

I'm more of a Kimchi man than Sauerkraut. Love the spiciness of the Kimchi with rice.


----------



## anthonyUK (26/9/14)

Anyone remotely interested in anything related to fermenting foods may like any of Sandor Katz's books particularly Art of Fermentation and Wild Fermentation.

http://www.amazon.com/Art-Fermentation--Depth-Exploration-Essential/dp/160358286X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1411716870&sr=8-1&keywords=sandor+katz

I can highly recommend those two in particular.


----------



## DeGarre (13/10/14)

My fermented carrots are ready and so good, I'll keep the sauerkraut out of the fridge for a further week or so.

Every day I eat fermented stuff, drink some beer or drink the brine I am regular as a bloody clockwork,
my bowels move at 7am, no exception. Too bad I usually wake up at 8am.


----------



## Eagleburger (13/10/14)

this thread reminded me I need to check the sauerkraut I put down two or three weeks ago.


just downloading that book too.


----------



## seehuusen (29/1/15)

Been a while since I put my last Kraut down, but I got one sorted yesterday evening, it's already fermenting away this morning 

Any of you guys seen the Pete Evans Paleo cook books?
He has a few different recipes in there, Krauts, Fermented Ketchup, Fermented Chilies etc. They look pretty good, I'm curious if anyone has tried those?


----------



## Not For Horses (2/2/15)

seehuusen said:


> Any of you guys seen the Pete Evans Paleo cook books?


I was banned from the Pete Evans Paleo facebook page. I used logic and that apparently isn't welcome.
I've fermented Jalapenos with great success but they are hot. Damn hot. Your anus will cry and you'll wish you were dead.
Same process for making sauerkraut though really. Slice the chilies, add 2% salt by weight then pack in a jar.


----------



## seehuusen (2/2/15)

PMSL, I'd love to have seen what you wrote hahaha 

Thanks for the recipe/technique NFH 
How long do you leave those Jalapenos for?
My sourkraut was done in 5 days, completely fermented out (qld heat = fast turn around)


----------



## Not For Horses (9/2/15)

Haha yeah I just pointed out that almonds can't be paleo because it wasn't until about 5000 years after the end of the paleolithic era that almonds stopped being highly poisonous to humans due to the high levels of cyanide. 

Back to jalapeños though, I left mine for around 2 weeks. They would probably be good to go after a week in qld temps though.


----------



## philmud (6/3/15)

Not sauerkraut, but it is lacto fermented vegetables. Hot peppers in this instance that have developed what I believe to be a kahm yeast infection. Harmless I am lead to believe but I'll skin it off tonight.


----------



## Trevandjo (27/5/15)

Kraut has been at room temperature for about 2 weeks at room temp. Smell is fairly extreme. It grows a white furry skin a couple of times a day. I've been giving the jar a shake every time I see this. Am I doing ok? How funky is still edible? Will it make me sick or should I try it on someone else first?


----------



## panzerd18 (27/5/15)

My batch of Kimchi is ready and its fantastic. 

Its like sauerkraut only with garlic, ginger and lots of chili. Think of it as a spicy sauerkraut! 

So good for you as well.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (27/5/15)

I've got to try that Kimchi.
This forum is a freak its into everything I'm getting into.
I'm the guinea pig actually eating fermented food stuff everyday now, its awesome.

As for growth on the top its recommended to avoid that by ensuring the solid ingredients are kept submerged. (somehow)
I've got this best batch i ever done of purple cabbage with onion, garlic, Dorset Naga Chilli its incredible.
Kept submerged in its own brine juice. No added water. There was no growth on the surface at all!
I've usually always had a spot or two but this time just a couple of foam balls caused by co2 release.
Take the same care and sanitation for all home brew I reckon but you can get away with a lot more with fermenting foods.
I think this is like that Epiphany thing you get when liking your home brew better than what you can buy off the shelf.
Cool shit! B)


----------



## Airgead (28/5/15)

panzerd18 said:


> My batch of Kimchi is ready and its fantastic.
> 
> Its like sauerkraut only with garlic, ginger and lots of chili. Think of it as a spicy sauerkraut!
> 
> So good for you as well.


Nice photo dude. Very professional.


----------



## panzerd18 (28/5/15)

Airgead said:


> Nice photo dude. Very professional.


Its not my photo. Its just a photo I found through google images to give people an idea of what kimchi looked like.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (1/6/15)

All ready for basic ingredients with this Kimchi.
Its a step up from Sauerkraut for sure. 
I couldn't munch out on Sauerkraut like I can on this Kimchi. B)


----------



## seehuusen (2/6/15)

^^ that's what I've found too, Sourkraut is good, but Kimchi is goooooooooooood 

Anyone got a tried recipe for Kimchi? I'd be keen to put on a batch of this soon!


----------



## panzerd18 (2/6/15)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqY22Y7hVgE

Simple kimchi recipe, but make sure you use Napa Cabbage. You can also add ginger to your taste. 

Leave the kimchi out at room temperature for a few days until you can no longer taste the raw cabbage but the sour kimchi flavour. Also very important that after you wash the salted cabbage and drain it, to not add anymore water to the final container.


----------



## panzerd18 (2/6/15)

Hi everyone. I learnt how to make Kimchi from watching recipe videos on Youtube. Kimchi comes in many different forms, the most popular being Napa Cabbage kimchi. I also make and enjoy cucumber kimchi. These are all naturally fermented and very good for you health, full of pro-biotics and nutrients. 

Before you make kimchi for the first time, make sure you go to your local Asian grocery store and buy a small jar of kimchi in the refrigerator. At least then when you try some you will know the flavour profile and if you will enjoy it or not. 

It is so good just on its own with rice and as a side dish to meat.

If you leave kimchi too long it will go extremely sour. This is also good as you can use the kimchi in a korean stir fried rice, kimchi pancakes and also make a great kimchi flavoured stew with tofu.


----------



## rude (2/6/15)

Had a go at sourkraut today green & a red cabbage 2 tablespoons of salt
Yous all have inspired me cheers


----------



## seehuusen (3/6/15)

Thanks for the tips Panzerd18, will try that out for my next batch 
We have a fair few markets to choose from where I live, and a lot of the veggie stalls are owned/run by Asian people, who should know where I can get that cabbage.


----------



## rude (4/6/15)

Have done a bit more reading & have set temp to 20c

Kept freezer bag full of water in there to weigh it down
then glad wraped top with lacky band around it to keep oxygen out

Will let it ferment for 3 weeks then taste

Next one might weigh vegies to salt ratio & massage a bit longer for more juices, just covering on this one

Have tried the bought Kimchi so yum thats next to do also


----------



## rude (26/6/15)

Ok waited 3 weeks & tried some kraut
Well I'm impressed yum cant get enough


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/6/15)

Great color there rude.


----------



## rude (29/6/15)

Cheers Andrew pulled out a Kimchi today 2 more kimchi in ferment fridge to come out end of the week

Hope the lab doesnt get into my next beer ferments will be spraying with sanitiser everywhere ?


----------



## CmdrRyekr (9/2/16)

Anyone in the Kraut club lately? Got a new, small HDPE bucket here ready for some 'kraut, recon it should run an airlock? I'd rather go that way and lock the lid down tight - homebrewers gotta homebrew. Work OK you recon blokes?


----------



## indica86 (8/3/16)

Made my first lot the other day. Used 1/2 purple cabbage, looks and tastes great.

I'd say no to the airlock, beer doesn't need it why would kraut?


----------



## RdeVjun (8/3/16)

Yep, I agree, no airlock needed. Cling film at best, but even that's a stretch.
Recommend red/ purple cabbage and julienne or grated beetroot with some toasted spices, in particular cumin, throw in a chilli or two perhaps but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## earle (8/3/16)

Cling film probably wouldn't hurt. I used a freezer bag of water on top to keep the cabbage submerged.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/3/16)

Enter them in The Grafton Agricultural Show home brew section.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/89884-grafton-brewing-competition-2016/


Taking Kimchi's, Kraut, Pickles...anything fermented that does not need refrigerating


----------



## Beers Gone Wild (25/4/16)

I too have been inspired by this forum. Put down two batches a few days ago, cant wait to try it. Ill let you know how it tastes after 7-10 days.

Got mine in fermenting fridge @ 19c


----------



## rude (25/4/16)

I've done 3 weeks at 21c comes out great

Hope that lactobacillus does'nt get into you're beer :huh:

No reason why it should though just a thought


----------



## Bruer (27/4/16)

I've been making sauerkraut for years - owing to my Barossa Valley background. I also make kimchi too - the missus' is korean and we make it based on her mum's recipe. I'll dig that up sometime and post it here. Interestingly I've noticed that the kimchi can often be a bit soft or watery depending on the season and quality of the cabbage. Sauerkraut never really has that problem.

My recipe for sauerkraut is pretty simple. Finely shredded cabbage (green works best) with two tablespoons of salt per kg. Also add a handful of caraway seeds (will help with the farts from the cabbage when you eat it). Mix well and press with weight in a container. Ambient winter temps are fine. Loosely cover with a cloth if you want. It will smell like farts after a while but taste great.


----------



## Dave70 (29/4/16)

Is the lactobacillus in sauerkraut the same, or similar strain added to lambics or sours? Would scooping a pile of kraut into the wort ferment out a to a funky beer? 
Anybody tried it? 

(By anybody I mean Tim T of course)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/4/16)

Interesting reading on the old _Lactobacillus.._

_The following is stolen from wikipeadia _https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lactobacillus

*Food production*[edit]
Some _Lactobacillus_ species are used as starter cultures in industry for controlled fermentation in the production of yogurt, cheese, sauerkraut, pickles, beer, cider, kimchi, cocoa, kefir, and other fermented foods, as well asanimal feeds. The antibacterial and anti fungal activity of "Lactobacillus" rely on production of bacteriocins and low-molecular weight compounds that inhibits these microorganisms.[12]
Sourdough bread is made either spontaneously, by taking advantage of the bacteria naturally present in the air, or by using a "starter culture," which is a symbiotic culture of yeast and lactic acid bacteria growing in a waterand flour medium. The bacteria metabolize sugars into lactic acid, which lowers the pH of their environment, creating a signature "sourness" associated with yogurt, sauerkraut, etc.
In many traditional pickling processes, vegetables are submerged in brine, and salt-tolerant lactobacillus species feed on natural sugars found in the vegetables. The resulting mix of salt and lactic acid is a hostile environment for other microbes, such as fungi, and the vegetables are thus preserved—remaining edible for long periods.
Lactobacilli, especially _L. casei_ and _L. brevis_, are some of the most common beer spoilage organisms. They are however essential to the production of sour beers such as Belgian Lambics and American Wild Ales, giving the beer a distinct tart flavor.

*Food Preservations*
[edit]
_L. brevis_ is found in food such as sauerkraut and pickles. It is also one of the most common causes of beer spoilage. The hop, which is an antimicrobial bitter flavoring agent in beer, fails to suppress some strains of L. brevis because they produce a transporter that pumps the active agents of hops out of the bacterial cell.[6][7] _L. brevis_ is one of the major _Lactobacillus_ species found in tibicos grains (aka water kefir grains), and has been identified as the species responsible for the production of the polysaccharide (dextran) that forms the grains. Major metabolites of _L. brevis_ include lactic acid and ethanol. Strains of _L. brevis_ and _L. hilgardii_ have been found to produce thebiogenic amines tyramine, which is found by the fermentation metabolic pathway and is commonly found in spoiled or fermented foods and phenylethylamine, which is found in chocolates but can also produce a fishy odor in other foods.




_*Lactobacillus casei*_ is a species of genus _Lactobacillus_ found in the human intestine and mouth. This particular species of _Lactobacillus_ is documented to have a wide pH and temperature range, and complements the growth of _L. acidophilus_, a producer of the enzyme amylase (a carbohydrate-digesting enzyme).

Uses[edit] Dairy[edit]
The most common application of _L. casei_ is industrial, specifically for dairy production.
_L. casei_ is typically the dominant species of nonstarter lactic acid bacteria (i.e. contaminant bacteria[1]) present in ripening cheddar cheese, and, recently, the complete genome sequence of _L. casei_ ATCC 334 has become available. _L. casei_ is also the dominant species in naturally fermented Sicilian green olives.[2]


----------



## rude (30/5/17)

Passion pink cabbage, garlic, beetroot & caraway seeds


----------

